# Carers alowance



## bluebell_ (4 Dec 2012)

Hello, i would like to ask how long it takes to review application for carers allowance and it is back dated? i heard, that people waiting 18 months for it? I did apply in early August, but i am getting DCA.
someone can help?
thanks.


----------



## paddi22 (4 Dec 2012)

I was waiting around 18 months when i applied. It IS backdated, but the backdated cheque took a while to arrive.


----------



## bluebell_ (4 Dec 2012)

thank you.


----------



## 149oaks (4 Dec 2012)

I applied for CA in early October, I'm currently on Carers Benefit which will run out in early Jan. Yesterday I got a letter seeking Financial Statements and a Long Version of my Birth Cert. Would this mean that things are moving quicker for some?


----------



## Atomic1 (11 Dec 2012)

Hi 149oaks. I am about to apply for the CA and getting very disheartened by the long waiting time that some people have mentioned. Regarding the application form itself how does one fill in details of a credit union account. The form only provides space for a sort code and account number but not for the credit union account number. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## STEINER (11 Dec 2012)

I don't know about the CU acc number, maybe check with your CU.  My wife rang Carers Allowance today for someone who applied in Feb/March.  They have a backlog and are only getting to deal with January 2012 applications now.


----------



## Atomic1 (11 Dec 2012)

While I am waiting for CA to be processed should I sign on at the welfare office to ensure my PRSI stamps are not broken or is this even possible?


----------



## 149oaks (12 Dec 2012)

I was told by the Carers Assoc that theres a new system in place for applications since August and these ones are being dealt with speedily whereas the ones' pre August are being dealt with in the "old" (whatever that is) system.
I applied in Oct and got a refusal on Monday. Very strange process. Don't know about CU details.


----------



## Nelly 21 (12 Jun 2013)

Hio 1490aks, just wondering how you got on with your claim? I was in the same boat as you, on CB and got turned down for CA. I'm in the process of getting it reviewed (with no positive feelings!!) How did you fare out with yours, did you go for a review?


----------

